# 4/4 -Blackjack Fishing Tournament & Fundraiser



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

April 4, 2020

The West End Marina & Restaurants
21706 Burnet Dr
Galveston, TX 77554

Underwritten by Ron Hoover RV & Marine of Galveston

Benefiting - The Gary J Lynn Foundation for the Research & Cure of Cerebral Palsy

11th annual event!

Live music by the Blockade Runners

On the water boat show! Michael Johnson with Ron Hoover will be there to answer any of your questions

You can register online up until the start of the event (6:38 AM on April 4th). We recommend you get any registrations in by Friday the 3rd.

Event Flyer - https://fishwestend.com/FishWestEndBlackjack20.pdf
Event Rules - https://fishwestend.com/2020BlackJackRules.pdf
Boundary Map - http://goo.gl/maps/NmhMu
24/7 Online Registration - https://fishwestend.com/shop/blackjack

Rules & Regulations

1. All Federal and State rules and regulations will apply. Violation(s) will result in disqualification.
2. â€œBlack Jackâ€ means: Trout, slot Redfish or Flounder closest to 21â€ without going over. You can bring in all three species or just one or two, any combination is fine.
3. This is an individual tournament however any number of anglers can fish together.
4. All individuals on the boat must be entered in the tournament, no exceptions.
5. $80/ angler
6. Guides are allowed -> 21â€ w/o going over levels the playing field!
7. Wade fishing is permitted; must be within sight of other anglers fishing with you (200 yards max)
8. Fishing hours will begin at 6:38 AM on April 4, 2020. Contestants must be in weigh-in line by 4:00 p.m. Weigh-in will begin at 2:30 p.m.
9. You may launch anywhere! Anglers are not allowed to leave the dock / ramp / no wake zone until 6:08 am. Staging at the end of a no wake zone or away from a dock is perfectly fine before 6:08 AM.
10. Artificial or Live Bait
11. No angler(s) is permitted to approach nearer than 50 yards to any other boat, unless permission has been granted. Permission must be loudly vocalized, received & acknowledged by angler(s).
12. No fish may be accepted from or given to another angler(s) or boat(s)
13. No communication between other tournament anglers or outside source for purposes of finding fish during the tournament, checking in with loved ones is okay.
14. All anglers on your boat or in your group must be entered in the Tournament.
15. Boat, Wade and Kayak Fishing is all permitted within the stated boundaries.
16. Boundary Map - http://goo.gl/maps/NmhMu
17. All participants will be subject to polygraph testing.
18. All anglers must have a valid Texas Fishing license with saltwater endorsement stamp.
19. Anglers must be in the weigh in line no later than 4:00 p.m., unless you are standing in line or you are noticed by an official in the parking lot bringing in your fish, weigh in will close immediately at 4:00 PM.
20. Anglers can lineup prior to the official weigh-in time to hold their position in line. An angler cannot vacate their position for any reason otherwise the entire line can move forward one spot. A team member must be present at all times to hold your position in line prior to weigh-in.
21. All fish must be within the regulations of TPWD. Any undersized or oversized fish that are turned in for measuring that are not within regulations will disqualify the angler.
22. In case of a tie, the earlier measured fish will prevail.
23. All Weigh masterâ€™s rulings are FINAL
24. Each angler will receive an Event Shirt, a Raffle Ticket & captains bag.
25. Sponsors and organizers are not responsible for any accident or injury, nor loss, damage, or theft to any property.
26. Plaques will be awarded to 1st- 5th place in each main division category. Cash Payout to the top 3 anglers for each species.
27. You can only win one place per species (remember it is an individual tournament)
28. Registered anglers only must be standing in line at the weigh table to hold their position in weigh line prior to the door opening. No exceptions.
29. Side Pot: (Optional) - $20/ angler, redfish with most posts, 60% / 30% / 10% cash payout. In the event of a tie earlier weighed fish will win. Spots must be larger than a #2 pencil eraser.
30. Side Pot - If one angler on your boat elects to do the side pot, all anglers on that boat must be entered - no exceptions. 3 Plaques for side pot (1st â€" 3rd Place)
31. Kayak Anglers - You are allowed to exceed the max distance stated in Rule #7 only to take a fish back to a truck or shoreline to place it in a cooler or live well. You must immediately return to within the 200 yard range of your partner once completed.
32. A percentage of every entry fee will be donated to the Gary J Lynn Foundation; in turn you will get 1 Free Raffle Ticket per entry.
33. Awards Ceremony, Raffle & Auction: 5:00 â€" 6 PM, April 11, 2020 at West End Restaurant & Sand Bar (Sea Isle) 21706 Burnet Dr. Galveston, TX 77554.
34. IN CASE OF BAD WEATHER, THIS EVENT WILL BE RESCHEDULED, IF FOR ANY REASON EVENT CANNOT BE HELD ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE REFUNDED

Payout scale based on 100 entries as follows
(For each category / species):

1st Place - $800
2nd Place -$500
3rd Place - $200


----------

